# Not sure how to explain this...



## LilMiss_91

I had a loss back in July at 7wks. We never found out the gender obviously. We got pregnant again right away and I thought I would be happy just to "be" pregnant again and not worried either way gender-wise. I'm always the one going "it doesn't matter so long as it's healthy". And up until about a week ago I've been avoiding buying anything baby related or anything, or even browsing really because I keep thinking it will all go wrong. But for a while now I've had "girl vibes" and I think I've honestly talked myself into believing I'm having a girl to the point I'm not sure how I'll feel if it's a boy :/. 
I'm ashamed to admit this but a couple of days ago I spent about £60 on girl clothes online :nope: I feel like a complete nutter! We have a gender scan booked for the 12th but I'm terrified to find out in case it is a boy and that I'll be really disappointed and not be able to hide it and then everyone will think I'm a horrible mummy :cry:

Anyone else in the same boat or have any advice? :flower:


----------



## LilMiss_91

My sig isn't showing at the mo so not sure if you can see, but I already have a DS if it makes any difference :/ x


----------



## Misscalais

Dont feel bad im sure you'll still adore bubby just as much if its a boy. I have 3 and experienced bad GD last time even after having two early losses. But it didn't take long to get excited about another little boy. And hes truly amazing!
We've been told we are having a girl this time and im so excited but still feeling really reserved about it and won't truly believe shes a girl until i see her. Ive only bought a handful of things. 
I hope you do hear girl though!


----------



## CJHanson

We had 2 boys then a loss.... We don't k ow the gender but I have a strong feeling it was a boy.... When I got pregnant again I knew she was a girl. Absolutely positive... I went to the store and saw some really cute pink crib bedding and bought it. I figured I would just exchange it if it was a boy but nope! She is definitely a girl. Sometimes you just know.


----------



## winterbabies3

I have to agree with pp, sometimes you just know and the fact that it's not set in stone might be why your nervous. Good luck!


----------



## LilMiss_91

Thankyou everyone. I hope it just mothers instinct and baby is really a girl, even just so I don't have to deal with the guilt of being a bit disappointed :( I still feel awful though. I just keep thinking, "what if it is boy? I'm a horrible mum to be thinking of my daughter when it's actually my son!" 
Some of the clothes arrived today and I felt terrible just looking at them. I'll be gutted if I have to return them. Nothing to do but wait and see I guess. Juat wish I didn't feel so downright guilty though.


----------



## LilMiss_91

Team :pink: !!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yay congratulations :)


----------



## Misscalais

Awesome news! Congratulations :)


----------



## wife1stmum2nd

I'm in exactly the same position as you were, I just have this feeling I'm having a girl and I don't know if that's because I would love a girl because I already have a boy or mothers instinct. 

I just feel so so guilty for even thinking about being disappointed if its a boy because at the end of the day we decided to get pregnant because we want another baby but can't help how I feel at the same time. 

So pleased to here you're having a girl :happydance:


----------



## kerrymom

So happy for you! 
I hope your guilt is all gone- there is too much mommy guilt already for us ladies! You were meant to be this little ones mommy, congratulations!


----------

